# It's official nba is right around the corner (cuban fined 100k) lol



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

NBA hits Cuban with $100,000 fine

10:37 PM CDT on Saturday, October 9, 2004


By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News


FORT WORTH – Mark Cuban has been fined $100,000 by the NBA for comments last week about the league's new rules governing practices during training camp. 

Cuban said Monday at the Mavericks' media day that the league was being hypocritical by limiting scrimmage sessions to one practice during two-a-days and by imposing a five-day maximum for two-a-days. 


Louis DeLuca / DMN 
Mark Cuban says the fine was "money well spent." "It shows the strength of the league," Cuban said Saturday after the Mavericks' Fan Jam at TCU's Daniel-Meyer Coliseum. "Any strong organization takes criticism well and the league showed just how strong it is." 

That is, it did not take Cuban's argument well.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I love the title of the thread...:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 




Cuban sure is a whiny ******* isn't he?


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> I love the title of the thread...:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> 
> ...


man he is picky as hell. I like the fact that he always says what he has to say and just don't care about the fine. For every time he's fine he just donates the same amount to charity and writes it off anywaz.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

100k for Cuban is $100 for us. He's loaded!

But anyway, he should keep his trap shut


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

doesnt cuban give half as much money when he gets fined to some charity??


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> doesnt cuban give half as much money when he gets fined to some charity??


Yeah.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> Cuban sure is a whiny ******* isn't he?


No, he just has the balls to say what's on his mind and not care about the repercussions.

Frankly, he's a breath of fresh air.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

It's a stupid rule, Cuban was right to speak out about it. The NBA is extremely hypocritical, and frankly a lockout is still quite possible in 2005-2006.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

I like it when someone speaks their mind. I remember him backing Michael Finley up after the Bruce Bowen incident. Cuban is a real man.


----------



## sweet_constipation (Jul 3, 2004)

Some of the time Cuban speaks, something logical comes out.
The other times, he comes off like a crying biaaatch.


What they should fine him for is that reality show of his.......
:yes:


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

I don't like how the league starts fining people for criticizing the league. Borders on a violation of free speech, i think.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

he has money, so he don't care, so this is what he does for fun.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

> No, he just has the balls to say what's on his mind and not care about the repercussions.


agreed


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

I think that's kind of horse****, he just criticizes the way the league prepares for it's season and he gets fined 100 thousand bones? He makes a good point and I honestly don't see the harm in him doing so publicly.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> 
> 
> No, he just has the balls to say what's on his mind and not care about the repercussions.
> ...


I agree completely.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Cuban is a loser who uses the athletic talents of his players to build his own fame. Or he gets in beefs with coaches like Larry Brown and Phil Jackson just to get his name out in the press.

He doesn't realize that people don't go to Dallas games to watch him. Mavericks.com once actually had a series of Mavs wallpapers with various players and Cuban was featured on one!

He will never say anything positive about a player that isn't on the Mavericks, and actually has said negative things about former Mavericks.

Personally I think he likes getting fined because it brings him more attention. I've seen him on shows bragging about how much he gets fined. 

The way he behaves at games is very unproffesional as well. You don't see a restraunt owner acting unruly at his own restraunt complaining about the food and whatnot. And am I the only one who has a problem with a coach working out with the players in practice?

He is like the Jerry Jones of the NBA but worse.

Oh yeah INTELLECT behave yourself this time.


----------



## Redbled (Sep 3, 2004)

I sure wish I could throw away 100k and feel good about it. The more I see from Cuban, the more I actually like him.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I wish the league would actually listen to Cuban every once and a while. More often than not, I agree with him, especially on issues of officiating.


----------

